# Anschluss gesucht



## suzhi (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich Versuche mein Intuos 1 an meinen PC anzuschliessen, aber leider find ich nicht den passenden anschluss. Einmal habe ich son Mac anschlus ADB glaub ich und dann noch ein runden bei dem Ich denke das es Serial ist.
Wenn dem so ist gibt es dafür einen Umwandler ?

Mfg

suzhi


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Mai 2004)

Hi,
1.Intuos 1 ? was ist das.
2.serielle Anschlüsse sind Rechtecke mit abgerundeten Ecken, in etwa 
2 bis 3 cm lang und 1cm breit, pi x po


----------



## suzhi (8. Mai 2004)

Ach entschuldigung ein intuos 1 ist ein Zeichenbrett.


Foto des Anschlusses findet ihr unter http://web210.server6.webplus24.de/anschluss.jpg


----------



## gothic ghost (9. Mai 2004)

tut mir leid, keinen Schimmer.


----------

